# How many women have you slept with?



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2010)

So?


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 15, 2010)

purity ring!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 15, 2010)

I lived in many parts of Asia for years, I've banged easily over 500 hot young women.    I only wish that I had that affect on woman here in my homeland.


----------



## Buzzard (Oct 16, 2010)

3. But 3/3=1.


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Counting hookers or what?



Were they women?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Counting hookers or what?


 

It's all the same, count hookers plus trannys with full ops, I did.


----------



## Saney (Oct 16, 2010)

If we're talking about Trannys, then my number is way too high... gotta love a tight Woman lookin man ass..


----------



## pyes (Oct 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Counting hookers or what?


 
yes you can count hookers, tranny's and saney.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Oct 16, 2010)

99 so far. Will be 100 as soon as I catch up with Gears tight little twat. I hear he works out with a Thigh and butt master.


----------



## unclem (Oct 16, 2010)

about 150 give or take.


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

I was single for a long time.  Over ten years.  Only 10 per year puts me over 100.  I'm no Gene Simmons or anything, but getting laid isn't all that difficult.  Contrary to some popular belief, women love sex, too.


----------



## unclem (Oct 16, 2010)

ohMDR, HOW RIGHT U ARE BROTHER. ESPECIALLY THE WOMAN OVER 40 THEY LOVE GETTING SEXED ALOT BRO. sorry about caps.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, count hookers and trannys. Especially if you didn't know they were trannys at the time. You can count blowjobs too if you like.

No counting (this means you Dark Geared God) blow-up dolls and hand-jobs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)

lost count at 70 so in the low 100's


----------



## slimshady95 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Vortrit,how about u how many?


----------



## Tesla (Oct 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> ESPECIALLY THE WOMAN OVER 40 THEY LOVE GETTING SEXED ALOT BRO.


 
Absolute Werd!!!!!!!!

They are horny as fuck


----------



## MyK (Oct 16, 2010)

I only fuck girls in their teens whether they want to or not!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)

Ponyshow said:


> Absolute Werd!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are horny as fuck


 this is true. 18-25 the bichery is in high gear


----------



## blergs. (Oct 16, 2010)

(1-10) only because i dont want to feel like a slut. but GOD I FUCKIGN LOVE WOMEN!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 16, 2010)

My kids are watching........So, I voted virgin


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2010)

I started my AP career at 17 and had some dry spells in the late teens.  You don't really develop ur game until you're in late 20s IMO.  I've banged about 6 in the last year, but one was a hooker and one was the wife.  That's not too bad for a married guy.  

As far as total.  I'd say ~60.  So, 60/3 = 20.  That's counting hookers also, but only 3-4 hookers tops.  I've never been into paying for it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 16, 2010)

blergs. said:


> (1-10) only because i dont want to feel like a slut. but GOD I FUCKIGN LOVE WOMEN!


 You fag  fight your gay gene


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 16, 2010)

blergs. said:


> (1-10) only because i dont want to feel like a slut. but GOD I FUCKIGN LOVE WOMEN!



Gimme a fukkin break! That real # is probably closer to 1, cause you probably  spend most of your weekends sitting at your X-box wearing a set of Spock ears.



> but GOD I FUCKIGN LOVE WOMEN!



This attitude is exactly why you're not seeing much action.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2010)

slimshady95 said:


> Hey Vortrit,how about u how many?



I picked between 10 and 100.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 16, 2010)

I stoped  keeping track of that shit when I was about 17!!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2010)

stylus187 said:


> I stoped  keeping track of that shit when I was about 17!!!!!!



Most people don't keep track, but surely you have SOME idea.


----------



## Built (Oct 17, 2010)

blergs. said:


> (1-10) only because i dont want to feel like a slut.



It's not so bad. 

Just sayin'


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 17, 2010)

I can say 1,000 and you would have to agree because EVERYBODY WINS IN THE INTERNET!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

*^ I don't get it ^*​

I don't get a lot though...


----------



## 2tomlinson (Oct 17, 2010)

unclem said:


> about 150 give or take.



Did your wife read this?  If so, claim dyslexia.


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2010)

its a 1926 ad for douche(sp?)


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, I went back and counted.  It's somewhere between Gene Simmons and Caligula, not sure the exact # tho.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> douche(sp?)



You mean ur so illiterate that you're not even sure how to spell your own name???


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2010)

2


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> 2



That's hot.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> its a 1926 ad for douche(sp?)



I would have read it, but don't know how to read!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> That's hot.



Nothing wrong with that at all. I've slept with a lot less women compared to a lot of people, but still a lot. The fact is I've always moved around a lot and ended up in a lot of different relationships. It wasn't really an intentional trying to put notches on my belt type of thing.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Nothing wrong with that at all. I've slept with a lot less women compared to a lot of people, but still a lot. The fact is I've always moved around a lot and ended up in a lot of different relationships. It wasn't really an intentional trying to put notches on my belt type of thing.



I just like thinking about Little Wing sleeping with two other women.  I wonder if it was at the same time.  I'd like to think it was...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> I just like thinking about Little Wing sleeping with two other women.  I wonder if it was at the same time.  I'd like to think it was...



Yeah, that is hot. Like a dumb-ass I instantly thought how she just slept with 2 men. But I forgot it was a "how many women did you sleep with" thread. 

*creams pants*


----------



## MDR (Oct 17, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, that is hot. Like a dumb-ass I instantly thought how she just slept with 2 men. But I forgot it was a "how many women did you sleep with" thread.
> 
> *creams pants*



It is fun to think about.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 17, 2010)

maybe 12-15 not really sure.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> maybe 12-15 not really sure.



Word. Every time I try to count I forget one or two. ;-/


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

When this thread first popped up, I was expecting to see a lot of "Well, not sure.  More than 300 but definitely less than 500."


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> 2



That's all?  One-on-one or was it a show for the bf?


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 17, 2010)

JFC!  I was all set to crash, now I may have to JO first.  Thanks knig!


----------



## MyK (Oct 17, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> JFC! I was all set to crash, now I may have to JO first. Thanks knig!


 

sorry. this might help!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> sorry. this might help!



Nice! That's hot.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 19, 2010)

I lost count. Probably in the 30's. Who knows.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 19, 2010)

Can I count tag teams, trains and bait & switches?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2010)

I think tag teams count.  But, only as one, not two.  So, your buddy doesn't count, even if you and he messed around with each other.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm going to say 22 if I stick strictly to the rules and 30-some-odd if I count happy endings at the massage parlors like Evergreen off of Kapolani by the convention center, Happy Hands off Keaomoku and that old dive above Sealy Mattress...oh and that one above the porn shop near the mall next to the music studio where we used to go and jam and then get drunk at the karaoke buy me drinky bar and then finish the night with a secret knock and soapy body massage....  This just brought up an ugly image of me and 3 friends running a train in the hotel staircase to my penthouse suite, it was old gals birthday and she told each of us she wanted to get ran on before the night was over so we headed to my room and she pulled me out as I was digging for my cardkey and from their we just collapsed on the floor and went to town, my friend Paul had stuffed 2 bottles of Heineken in his pockets and one fell out while he was pulling off his pants....the next morning I walked out of the room to maids cleaning up broken glass, beer and semen all over the stairs...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 20, 2010)

. . AP'd over 50 in a 90 days period travelling the road  . . .  mostly consentual, mostly vaginal . .


----------



## The Prototype (Oct 21, 2010)

I've tried counting but then a few weeks later I'll remember another girl from a drunken night which completely messes up my count. I agree with someone's comment though. You really start to get in your groove in your late 20s. Unfortunately for me, I had to find my girlfriend, soon to be finance, when I was getting into my groove.


----------



## willievergetbig (Oct 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> *Counting hookers or what*?


 
i do hope so! i am over a 100 but only about 25 not p4p, nearly all p4p ladies whilst on holiday in Thailand


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 25, 2010)

willievergetbig said:


> i do hope so! i am over a 100 but only about 25 not p4p, nearly all p4p ladies whilst on holiday in Thailand



you sure those were ladies? lady boys don't count in this poll


----------



## willievergetbig (Oct 27, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> you sure those were ladies? lady boys don't count in this poll


 
oooooh be nice! no really, strolling along walking street is would be sometimes easy to be fooled, however the vast majority of Lboys are easily identifiable by their legs, hands and feet, and the more obvious facial features, you may be surprised at the numbers of big muscly guys i've seen who walk out with the ladyboys over there.
this is perhaps pattayas most famous, Emma, 'she' sits on a stool on Walking street touting for customers and her speciality is tagging young bodybuiders!


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 27, 2010)

willievergetbig said:


> oooooh be nice! no really, strolling along walking street is would be sometimes easy to be fooled, however the vast majority of Lboys are easily identifiable by their legs, hands and feet, and the more obvious facial features, you may be surprised at the numbers of big muscly guys i've seen who walk out with the ladyboys over there.
> this is perhaps pattayas most famous, Emma, 'she' sits on a stool on Walking street touting for customers and her speciality is tagging young bodybuiders!



no interest in that at all. I spent a couple years in the philippines. if you have seen one asian ladyboy you have seen them all. not my thing, but more power to you


----------



## willievergetbig (Oct 28, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> *no interest in that at all. I spent a couple years in the philippines. if you have seen one asian ladyboy you have seen them all. not my thing, but more power to you*


 
they are not my 'interest' in 'that' sense but they are part and parcel of the scene over there. 

Cheers


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 28, 2010)

willievergetbig said:


> oooooh be nice! no really, strolling along walking street is would be sometimes easy to be fooled, however the vast majority of Lboys are easily identifiable by their legs, hands and feet, and the more obvious facial features, you may be surprised at the numbers of big muscly guys i've seen who walk out with the ladyboys over there.
> this is perhaps pattayas most famous, Emma, 'she' sits on a stool on Walking street touting for customers and her speciality is tagging young bodybuiders!



 I'd prolly pound the ladyboy in that pic, just wouldn't offer a reach around.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 28, 2010)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I'd prolly pound the ladyboy in that pic, just wouldn't offer a reach around.


 
As long as you wash your cock off with some beer you're ok.


----------



## ATyler (Oct 29, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> I only fuck girls in their teens whether they want to or not!


 
I hope that was just a terrible joke


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2010)

I was just a young'n when I went to Phuket, the first ladyboy I saw uncrossed it's legs and flashed it's twig and berries, I was so wasted I just laughed and then I felt like that part in The Doors where Jim is at Andy Warhols and the trannie walks by and he laughs and everything looks weird.....I miss those open pharmacies and opium from that kid named Hippy.....He wanted so bad to be an American he showered us with thai stick and opium infused wine, took us to the clubs and to see some Muay Thai backwoods shit....


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 31, 2010)

Add another 2 for the week... whatever the count is now, not sure...


----------



## Strom (Nov 1, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Counting hookers or what?



Took the word right out of my mouth... LOL


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2010)

Hookers count. Transvestites count. Moms count unless it's your own. But if it's your own mom and she's dead you can count that by 1/2.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 1, 2010)

Strom said:


> Took the word right out of my mouth... LOL




And put his cock in


----------



## proxy10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't remember.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 4, 2010)

Me neither...


----------



## CellarDoor (Nov 7, 2010)

0. 

I've never fucked a chick, but I recently had a sex dream about my best friend.  It was pretty wild.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 10, 2017)

Its all lies!!


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Okay, I went back and counted.  It's somewhere between Gene Simmons and Caligula, not sure the exact # tho.




.

you fucked a horse? idk if that counts


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 10, 2017)

Nah, but I've seen it done on the internet. Seems like it'd be pretty risky, giving or receiving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

oh..with mention of Caligula ....nvm


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2017)

Mr Hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)

many   Grabbed them all by the pussy.....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2017)

not sure when I voted on this but it was many years ago and my number went up about 1000% since then.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 10, 2017)

I've always been a man of quality rather than quantity.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 10, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I've always been a man of quality rather than quantity.



me too.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2017)

Any hole is a goal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bringthepain23 (Jan 11, 2017)

anyone every bang a midget,,,,its on my bucket list


----------



## Montego (Jan 11, 2017)

I think I'm at around 20


----------



## Sherk (Jan 11, 2017)

solidassears said:


> I've always been a man of quality rather than quantity.



2.5. Its .5 because there was this one time I met I midget.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2017)

Actually prolly around 20ish. I was married for 12 years of that time and was faithful for about 10.5 of those. After which, my # went up by about 4-5. Then after divorce, went up by another 5 or so. I never really counted. I could've been with some uglies, fatties, and hookers if I'd really been concerned about #s. But, I haven't worried about #s since I ways 20ish. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 11, 2017)

I have always wanted to try it with a tranny and a midget. Still waiting tho.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## so1970 (Jan 11, 2017)

I can say only 1 in the last 28 years


----------



## bringthepain23 (Jan 15, 2017)

15-20


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2017)

,, should I include my sister ????????????       ...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2017)

I lost count but probably around 30.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 21, 2017)

bump, praise allah


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 26, 2017)

Did Sheri ever answer this question?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 26, 2017)

3


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Mar 26, 2017)

Around 20ish all were chicks I'm pretty sure. Well there was this one time but I was pitching not catching 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2017)

i sleep with one at a time


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2017)

SheriV said:


> 3



Who in the fuck is the other two? Fucking pissed right now


----------



## Arnold (Mar 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Any hole is a goal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Mar 28, 2017)

dieseljimmy said:


> Who in the fuck is the other two? Fucking pissed right now



<3


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Apr 1, 2017)

SheriV said:


> 3



That's hot!  All at once?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 2, 2017)

SheriV said:


> 3


I think this needs its own thread


----------



## darrell_w (Apr 2, 2017)

48 included 3 wives


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

